# BAD drivers



## AnimalLady (Nov 18, 2015)

Do you have to deal with them often? Do you have any type of road rage? What do you do when someone cuts you off nasty style, by this I mean you have to slam on your dang breaks or eat his bumper.. do you scream? give them the finger? speed up, pass them, then return the favor? how do you handle it?!

Where i'm at, lovely Miami, there are a buttload of jerk drivers EVERYWHERE. I got cut off really nasty this morning... i had no kids in the car, i was down the street from work.. and let me tell you.. anyone listening would say I was a sailor with the amount of trash coming out of my mouth! THEN, i got over it and went on my merry way lol!

SIDE NOTE* Got to see this awesome double rainbow, and the little pickup in the picture, yea, thats the a-hat that cut me off.. <^>


----------



## kathyth (Nov 18, 2015)

I just drive defensively. In Los Angeles we have plenty of bad, distracted, impaired drivers.
Being that you never know who or what your dealing with, in this crazy world, I don't react at all. I just continue driving in amazement that you don't see bodies scattered all over the road. I see the worst on freeways. 
Nice rainbow!


----------



## Gillian M (Nov 18, 2015)

Love that rainbow.

You can find foolish drivers everywhere, I can assure you.  But *please *take it easy whilst driving, whether you have children on board or not.


----------



## wellington (Nov 18, 2015)

I live in chicago, lots of traffic, but for the most part the bad drivers here seem to be mostly out of state. Driving to Michigan is where I get most of the bad drivers. I let them know with flipping them off or any other form of communication needed to let them know they are an idiot. I don't let them drive half in my lane either, I will swerve to get them out of my Lane. Truck drivers seem to be really bad at using more then their lane, I will take them on too. I am a good driver, but I do have road rage when there are idiots on the road that don't care about others out there. Yep, you mess with me, I will let you know you screwed up.
OH, an FYI, buy a Jeep Wrangler, they are mean looking and many won't mess with ya. Love my Jeep.


----------



## keepergale (Nov 18, 2015)

Being a motorcyclist I have to dodge bad drivers daily. My typical response is to stare at them (helmet on) and if I get a look back just give them a exaggerated shake of my head.
Driving the car I am more passive aggressive. I just happen to block drivers that are cutting in and out of lanes. I am not bragging. I hate drivers that plant themselves in the fast lane if the freeway yet don't move faster than the flow of traffic.


----------



## Tom (Nov 18, 2015)

Idiots and inconsiderate people are just a fact of life that have to be dealt with nowadays. I just get around them whatever way I can and leave them behind.

I've given lots of merge lessons in my big work vans.

I also can't stand people who camp in the fast lane, or jump into your lane despite seeing you coming up faster than they are.

Anyone notice the new trend of how when someone cuts you off or does something atrocious in traffic, they now give YOU the finger. I just shake my head...

I just went to Germany over the summer. Now those people know how to drive correctly. I didn't see one bad driver the whole trip. You can't physically pass someone on the right, because they are all the way to the right before you get anywhere near them. Every new driver should be taught by the Germans and spend their first month learning to drive in Germany. The world would be a better place of that happened.


----------



## keepergale (Nov 18, 2015)

Tom said:


> Idiots and inconsiderate people are just a fact of life that have to be dealt with nowadays. I just get around them whatever way I can and leave them behind.
> 
> I've given lots of merge lessons in my big work vans.
> 
> ...


It is a pleasure to drive in Germany. You are so right.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Nov 18, 2015)

keepergale said:


> It is a pleasure to drive in Germany. You are so right.


Biggest car has right of way in Germany . Great law !


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 18, 2015)

This is one reason I am glad not to be driving a semi truck any more. Car drivers would cut you off, to make that exit your half past or to stomp on their breaks. Folks, semi trucks can not stop on a dime.

Or the famous one where the sign says this oooif that lane closed in a mile. Think folks might want to move over? Nope, let's wait until we get to the closed section then cut over.

In some trucks, such as the company my husband drives for his truck records those hard breaks. He ends up getting chewed out for not hitting the jerks, but instead slamming his breaks.

His truck also will do an automatic slow down, if somebody cuts in too close. I know when driving, there were a few times I felt like I was getting whiplash.


----------



## dmmj (Nov 18, 2015)

being a motorcyclist I have to deal with bad drivers all the time. I just throw kittens at them, that usually gets my point across


----------



## jaizei (Nov 18, 2015)

AnimalLady said:


> Do you have to deal with them often? Do you have any type of road rage? What do you do when someone cuts you off nasty style, by this I mean you have to slam on your dang breaks or eat his bumper.. do you scream? give them the finger? speed up, pass them, then return the favor? how do you handle it?!



Like an adult. If you do those things then you are part of the problem.


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Nov 18, 2015)

You know I find if I just worry about how I affect other drivers and not get to excited about what they are doing I have a better day. Sometimes I fail at this. I can't wait for auto cars that are linked to some sort of math formula that get everyone every where with greater efficiency. My car could then takes it's own self to the service center in the middle of the night, while I sleep. 

I pull to the margin of the lane when a bike comes up from behind, in California lane splitting is legal, and most bikers are cool with it, frankly it makes the whole of traffic move better, and there are few long term bad bike riders.

I am also the guy that takes the lane wide as the merge gets smaller preventing those "one more car ahead" jacka$$es from ruining the concept of a merge. When I merge I stake out a spot well before the merge lane ends, but stay in the merge lane, the cooperation I get from the people in the main lane is 100%, it's how a merge is meant to happen. Match speed and a space somehow magically occurs, I know crazy talk.

I say all kinds of things that should not be heard when I see people doing really foolish moves, they are the ones who get in a wreck and screw the traffic for hours behind them. I really don't like these people. The utilitarian good has much positive impact of traffic. The 'me first' ideology screws it up.

Yeah, all auto cars with a maximum efficiency algorithm, No inch worm stop and go on the interstate, many fewer wrecks, and I can eat my breakfast on the way to work in the morning and feel comfortable using my phone to follow-up on things. In this sense Elon Musk is my hero.

Nice rainbow image, without the segway regarding a$$hole drivers, the whole thread would have been different, good spin.


----------



## dmmj (Nov 18, 2015)

self driving cars link to some sort of massive computer network sounds good until of course the machines take over and crash all the cars and kill everybody sounds kind of bad


----------



## Neal (Nov 18, 2015)

I've been a bad driver. I used to deliver pizzas and was on the road for several hours each night. I was the idiot that had to get out in front of everyone no matter what it took. Of course it only ended up with me being the first in line for every red light. I was lucky I didn't harm myself, or worse, someone else. I was always angry and didn't hesitate to flip people off or otherwise let them know how I felt since I was so cool and tough and a much better driver than anyone else. People would flip me off and honk or yell at me. Didn't make any difference whatsoever.

Now I drive more cautiously. I yield to aggressive drivers and buttheads...it's pretty easy to identify those types here. If someone does something I don't like I will usually distance myself from them usually by slowing down or even changing my route. It's hard to hold my breath when someone cuts me off or does something I don't like, but at least by doing so I know I'll make it home safely every night. There are so many stories of road rage situations ending in someone's death...it's hard for me to find the sense in that. I don't think flipping someone off, or something like that, teaches them a lesson or makes them feel bad.

You never really know about the person you're flipping off or trying "teach a lesson" to, so I think the best practice is to avoid those types of drivers at all costs and move on with your life. It's better to arrive to your destination a couple minutes late than not at all.


----------



## AnimalLady (Nov 18, 2015)

Let me tell you, I work in a VERY industrial area, just about 80% of all vehicles are trucks, dump trucks, semi's, just all trucks!

I have been in 1 accident (with me driving) my entire driving life. It was an 18 wheeler, the really really big ones. He claims he didnt see me and literally side swiped my entire car, from front to back, squished my car up against the cement guard rail, damaging my door so badly that I had to crawl out of the passenger window (my car was squished between him and the cement rail). I was so damn scared! You know what he did when he got out of his truck? He checked his damn truck for damage, didnt give a crap if i was dead or alive!! I was 7 months pregnant too, on the way to a doc appt, i'll never forget it... ended up completely screwing me because he had FAKE INSURANCE. UGH.

Another time... my husband was parking at Walmart, he actually got a really good spot, pulled in and we were happy (I was big and pregnant again lol, with my 2nd child this time, weird!) WELL, this man got out of the car and literally went off on my husband.. my husband smiled and nodded, he actually stalked us throughout the store, finally we were leaving and my husband couldnt take it anymore and it just about got physical, THEN, the man pulled out A GUN and pointed it right at my husband, I SCREAMED BLOODY MURDER, he claimed to be a cop and said WE were going to get arrested. drove off and i got his plate #... Long story short we went to the cops and have no idea what happened after that..

People are freaking crazy. I am not willing to lose my life over a parking spot or some jack cutting me off.. its not easy though, we have so many bad drivers!!!!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Nov 18, 2015)

This is the USA and not a doctor country if you want to drive slow get over to the right lane and drive slow . If the person in front of you wants to drive slower pass it but then get back to the right lane . If you want to drive fast go to the left lane but if you are pulling a horse trailer go to the right lane . Don't go to the left lane and say " if they want to go fast let them pass me . Remember when you got behind that slow driver . 
Don't slow down 1/2 mile before your exit ,the exit is for slowing down ! 
Fast drivers don't make crashes , that's why a lot of states give tickets to slow drivers ( up to $1000.00 ) so let slow drivers get to the right , and fast drivers go left . And they will not raise our taxes to widen roads before needed ! If some drivers use their heads we would have less problem drivers !


----------



## Tom (Nov 18, 2015)

Jacqui said:


> This is one reason I am glad not to be driving a semi truck any more. Car drivers would cut you off, to make that exit your half past or to stomp on their breaks. Folks, semi trucks can not stop on a dime.



I encounter these same problems when driving stock in a truck and trailer. Most CA drivers are horrible in this regard and seem to have ZERO concept of the capabilities of the vehicles around them. Trying to allow a safe following distance while hauling my camel is an invitation for 15 people to cut in front of me and slam on their brakes.

Sometimes I really wish I had a big solid bumper and I could teach them a lesson. Sadly, that is not allowed, so I have to tolerate their stupidity and inconsiderate behavior. {sigh…}


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 18, 2015)

Tom said:


> I encounter these same problems when driving stock in a truck and trailer. Most CA drivers are horrible in this regard and seem to have ZERO concept of the capabilities of the vehicles around them. Trying to allow a safe following distance while hauling my camel is an invitation for 15 people to cut in front of me and slam on their brakes.
> 
> Sometimes I really wish I had a big solid bumper and I could teach them a lesson. Sadly, that is not allowed, so I have to tolerate their stupidity and inconsiderate behavior. {sigh…}



That is one of my personal pet peeves.


----------



## wellington (Nov 18, 2015)

Tom said:


> Idiots and inconsiderate people are just a fact of life that have to be dealt with nowadays. I just get around them whatever way I can and leave them behind.
> 
> I've given lots of merge lessons in my big work vans.
> 
> ...


That's why I can drive so well, the German in me. You know Tom, you rode with me. Okay, never mind, you may have been in fear of your life


----------



## leigti (Nov 18, 2015)

Tom said:


> I encounter these same problems when driving stock in a truck and trailer. Most CA drivers are horrible in this regard and seem to have ZERO concept of the capabilities of the vehicles around them. Trying to allow a safe following distance while hauling my camel is an invitation for 15 people to cut in front of me and slam on their brakes.
> 
> Sometimes I really wish I had a big solid bumper and I could teach them a lesson. Sadly, that is not allowed, so I have to tolerate their stupidity and inconsiderate behavior. {sigh…}


Try a "camel on board" sign


----------



## wellington (Nov 18, 2015)

Jacqui said:


> That is one of my personal pet peeves.


Jacqui, what happened to the olden days when truck drivers were good drivers and respected cars, and we (at least me) respected them? The young semi drivers now days OMG, they try to pass going up a hill, of course blocking traffic. They can't seem to go around a curve without crossing the center line, they cut cars off to change lanes, seen that happen twice over the weekend and just today. The cars were actually right next to them, had to slam on brakes in order to not get totally crushed and around here, almost every accident involves a semi, being the semi's fault. You and your husband should open a semi driving school and teach these young idiots how to give road respect and get road respect.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Nov 18, 2015)

Jacqui said:


> That is one of my personal pet peeves.


That's part of safe driving IF they go faster then me But then they leave " a safe disstence of one mile between them and the next car and to do so for the next 5 miles they drive 10 miles a hour slower then me .


----------



## mike taylor (Nov 18, 2015)

Driving is fun I do it all day long in a f350 work truck . I go the speed limit no matter what . If someone gets mad and gives me the finger I smile and wave . They cut me off that's fine also . I do what I can to drive respectful of others . The key is leave early and take your time . Even on my bike I say out of everyone way . No need to get mad . The stupid driver will get a ticket or crash soon enough . There's a bunch of jack wagon drivers in Houston . I've been followed into Parking lots getting cursed at . I'll just tell them .... Why are you so mad ? You are the one speeding and cutting people off . I'm driving the speed limit . Then I tell them I'm trying to keep you from getting your head knocked off . Most of the time they just run their heads . I have gotten into some fist fights . Because some idiot let my glasses full them . That's one of my favorite lines . DON'T LET THE GLASSES FULL YOU ! Ha-ha I can fight but I really would rather just let it go . I got into a fight in a bank parking lot over taking to long at the ATM . Like I control how fast the ATM works . It was funny the guy tried to foot ball rush me so I grabbed him in a front choke hold for three minutes . He passed out the bank cop came out and had dumb dumb put in jail . There's no way to stop anybody of diving like an idiot . So just do you an not worry about it you will be much happier .


----------



## Tom (Nov 18, 2015)

leigti said:


> Try a "camel on board" sign



People see her sticking her lips out of the side of the trailer and then they hover in my blind spot swerving while trying to take selfies while hurtling down the freeway. Then they have to come see who is driving, as if they are going to know the person who is driving down the road with a camel...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Nov 18, 2015)

I don't drive and never would.
it seems to me that most people who do drive consider themselves to be good drivers and everyone else is terrible.
I've seen many nice, considerate, gentle people who wouldn't say boo to a goose turn into ravening, foul mouthed monsters when behind the wheel of a car.
I stay mostly in my 9,600 streets of pedestrianized city, thanks. 
Or the middle of a desert or jungle.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Nov 18, 2015)

I personally am road rage incarnate. When I am alone in my car I use my hot rod motor to get me out of any situation. I had a CDL for 10 years or so and took several NASCAR driving courses. I tailgate and honk and yell and totally act the fool, but am so calm by the time I get home. tee hee. I believe driving is a privilege not a right and the driving tests need to be tougher and tickets need to cost more. More people need to have the privilege taken away. Most people are not capable of safely driving and now in Oregon the legislature is talking about raising the speed limit to 70!!! Most Oregonians can't get up to 55... letting all these crappy drivers be able to go faster, well, I guess it would wipe out the more stupid of them....
I love to drive and miss my big truck on a daily basis.....


----------



## wellington (Nov 18, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> I don't drive and never would.
> it seems to me that most people who do drive consider themselves to be good drivers and everyone else is terrible.
> I've seen many nice, considerate, gentle people who wouldn't say boo to a goose turn into ravening, foul mouthed monsters when behind the wheel of a car.
> I stay mostly in my 9,600 streets of pedestrianized city, thanks.
> Or the middle of a desert or jungle.


No, no, I really am a good drive. And I will foul mouth in or out of the car I just don't like stupid when your behind the wheel of a something ton vehicle that could kill in a heart beat. I could never go without my wheels. I love to drive, specially in the city. Most Chicago drivers are good drivers, move over after passing. The yuppies from the suburbs, well not so much and there's a few nationalities, that are also not so much.


----------



## wellington (Nov 18, 2015)

maggie3fan said:


> I personally am road rage incarnate. When I am alone in my car I use my hot rod motor to get me out of any situation. I had a CDL for 10 years or so and took several NASCAR driving courses. I tailgate and honk and yell and totally act the fool, but am so calm by the time I get home. tee hee. I believe driving is a privilege not a right and the driving tests need to be tougher and tickets need to cost more. More people need to have the privilege taken away. Most people are not capable of safely driving and now in Oregon the legislature is talking about raising the speed limit to 70!!! Most Oregonians can't get up to 55... letting all these crappy drivers be able to go faster, well, I guess it would wipe out the more stupid of them....
> I love to drive and miss my big truck on a daily basis.....


LOL, the speed limit on the city highways are 55. Everyone does 70. You'd be killed doing 55. The outer highways are 70, here, Indiana and Michigan, all the states I drive through.


----------



## leigti (Nov 18, 2015)

Tom said:


> People see her sticking her lips out of the side of the trailer and then they hover in my blind spot swerving while trying to take selfies while hurtling down the freeway. Then they have to come see who is driving, as if they are going to know the person who is driving down the road with a camel...


Oh my, that is absolutely insane. Taking a selfie while driving down the highway? I don't get it. It's probably too warm there for an enclosed trailer. I don't drive but I walk everywhere and the number of times I have almost gotten hit by a car running a red light etc.
I just don't think people have respect for much of anything anymore. They only think about themselves and where they are going. Very aggressive.And they have to multitask at all times, including driving. So then good drivers have to be hypervigilant and drive defensively.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Nov 19, 2015)

As a motorcyclist and class A CDL license holder in the state of Florida, I can tell you that south Florida drivers are the worst in the world. We have immigrants whom have never even sat in a car before, white knuckling down the road. We have the VERY, very old that think that the world is just there to annoy them. Driving without a care about the other cars on the road, or curbs, or mailboxes.... And we have the very young, texting and swerving from lane to lane and trying to race other teens in their loud mufflered rolling boxes of crap. The roads are too crowded and there are delivery vehicles everywhere and they all have a deadline.
I won't even drive near a Toyota Corolla any more. They always seemed to be owned by the worst offenders! (And I love Toyotas)


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Nov 19, 2015)

Just this morning on my way to work. True story. Two cars ran red lights without even touching the brakes.


----------



## AnimalLady (Nov 19, 2015)

ZEROPILOT said:


> As a motorcyclist and class A CDL license holder in the state of Florida, I can tell you that south Florida drivers are the worst in the world. We have immigrants whom have never even sat in a car before, white knuckling down the road. We have the VERY, very old that think that the world is just there to annoy them. Driving without a care about the other cars on the road, or curbs, or mailboxes.... And we have the very young, texting and swerving from lane to lane and trying to race other teens in their loud mufflered rolling boxes of crap. The roads are too crowded and there are delivery vehicles everywhere and they all have a deadline.
> I won't even drive near a Toyota Corolla any more. They always seemed to be owned by the worst offenders! (And I love Toyotas)


Its scary here, it really is... i'm not even going to start on the Hialeah drivers. NOT EVEN GOING TO START!


----------



## AnimalLady (Nov 19, 2015)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Just this morning on my way to work. True story. Two cars ran red lights without even touching the brakes.



An old man gave me the finger today and cussed something out the window. He was annoyed that I didnt let him cut in, when the truth is, i didnt even notice him trying to cut it, you think he used his signal? NAH! Then gets mad a ME like i did something! I just nodded and smiled lol.


----------



## mike taylor (Nov 19, 2015)

AnimalLady said:


> An old man gave me the finger today and cussed something out the window. He was annoyed that I didnt let him cut in, when the truth is, i didnt even notice him trying to cut it, you think he used his signal? NAH! Then gets mad a ME like i did something! I just nodded and smiled lol.


That's the best thing to do . It doesn't help to get all mad about small stuff .


----------



## AnimalLady (Nov 19, 2015)

mike taylor said:


> That's the best thing to do . It doesn't help to get all mad about small stuff .


It's not always an easy task though, some people are real jerks!


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Nov 19, 2015)

ZEROPILOT said:


> As a motorcyclist and class A CDL license holder in the state of Florida, I can tell you that south Florida drivers are the worst in the world. We have immigrants whom have never even sat in a car before, white knuckling down the road. We have the VERY, very old that think that the world is just there to annoy them. Driving without a care about the other cars on the road, or curbs, or mailboxes.... And we have the very young, texting and swerving from lane to lane and trying to race other teens in their loud mufflered rolling boxes of crap. The roads are too crowded and there are delivery vehicles everywhere and they all have a deadline.
> I won't even drive near a Toyota Corolla any more. They always seemed to be owned by the worst offenders! (And I love Toyotas)



10/4.....I finally started turning down loads to Florida.....


----------



## Razan (Nov 19, 2015)

Anybody ever slow down for tailgaters ? Traffic is what it is and tailgating doesn't make it faster.


----------



## AnimalLady (Nov 20, 2015)

I do.. Depending who's in the car with me I might even tap on my breaks, that normally does the trick.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Nov 20, 2015)

Oh. I forgot to mention the tourists. Lord. How did I forget the tourists?


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Nov 20, 2015)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Oh. I forgot to mention the tourists. Lord. How did I forget the tourists?



You ever drive in NYC? Beats south Florida on every account, same old people different season, even more foreigners from more different countries, even more tourists trapped in a much smaller area, even more delivery trucks (sometimes triple double parked) trapped in a smaller area. Kids who are so wound up for driving you can't drive in Manhattan unless you are at least 18. Then there are the swarms of cabs, the ever non ending road maintenance and construction blocking lanes., Oh and the last one, bucket-loads of pedestrians that seem to think a car contact will not hurt. Those damn bike messenger and delivery guys thinking they can pass through other solids, got them in FLA? 

Drive in NYC then lets talk about driving under stress. Maybe Staten island is a bit worse 'cause then you have soccer Moms with overloaded SOB er ahh SUV's on the road too.

The only city more merciless for drivers that I have been in is Moscow, the real one in Russia, not the namesake in Idaho.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Nov 20, 2015)

Will said:


> You ever drive in NYC? Beats south Florida on every account, same old people different season, even more foreigners from more different countries, even more tourists trapped in a much smaller area, even more delivery trucks (sometimes triple double parked) trapped in a smaller area. Kids who are so wound up for driving you can't drive in Manhattan unless you are at least 18. Then there are the swarms of cabs, the ever non ending road maintenance and construction blocking lanes., Oh and the last one, bucket-loads of pedestrians that seem to think a car contact will not hurt. Those damn bike messenger and delivery guys thinking they can pass through other solids, got them in FLA?
> 
> Drive in NYC then lets talk about driving under stress. Maybe Staten island is a bit worse 'cause then you have soccer Moms with overloaded SOB er ahh SUV's on the road too.
> 
> The only city more merciless for drivers that I have been in is Moscow, the real one in Russia, not the namesake in Idaho.


Just the thought of New York stresses me out. It's not my idea of home, or anywhere I'd like to be for more than the time it takes to drive past it.


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Nov 20, 2015)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Just the thought of New York stresses me out. It's not my idea of home, or anywhere I'd like to be for more than the time it takes to drive past it.



With enough $$ it's a wonderful place. Not a place to be 'getting by'.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Nov 20, 2015)

Will said:


> With enough $$ it's a wonderful place. Not a place to be 'getting by'.


I've heard that.


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Nov 20, 2015)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've heard that.



I was on someone else's ticket and lived in TriBeca/Chelsea area across from the 'Ghostbusters' firehouse for several months. Super walkable and lots of choices for food and entertainment. I could not have done it on the best direct salary I have earned. Those months were while building a private turtle aquarium in a penthouse apartment that took the whole top two floors of the building and with a roof top garden (bonus third floor). I was on a leave from the Philly Zoo with a broken back. People with $$, serious $$ get on well in NYC. I think that place sold/was bought for about 8 million in the mid 1990s. Brian Eno was the previous owner, some kind of musician.

Oh well, back to my current reality, herding mice and living in a stick built house in south of southern California. Hmm, another part of http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/live-naked-people.126107/n


----------



## Speedy-1 (Nov 22, 2015)

wellington said:


> Jacqui, what happened to the olden days when truck drivers were good drivers and respected cars, and we (at least me) respected them? The young semi drivers now days OMG, they try to pass going up a hill, of course blocking traffic. They can't seem to go around a curve without crossing the center line, they cut cars off to change lanes, seen that happen twice over the weekend and just today. The cars were actually right next to them, had to slam on brakes in order to not get totally crushed and around here, almost every accident involves a semi, being the semi's fault. You and your husband should open a semi driving school and teach these young idiots how to give road respect and get road respect.


 
*2 things happened # 1 was deregulation of the trucking industry ,since deregulation instead of having "rights" to certain routes and destinations any moron who can afford a $ 25. 00 LC permit can go anywhere he wants . Many of the experienced drivers gave it up because there isn't any money in it , so you have a LOT of inexperienced people out there . Believe it or not , you cant learn how to drive an 80,000 Lb. rig across a sheet of black ice hidden under an inch of fresh snow , in "Truck Driving School" ! *

*# 2 would be Cell phones , because they are highly skilled "professional" drivers they are obviously more qualified to yak on their cell phones then the rest of us ! *


----------



## Speedy-1 (Nov 22, 2015)

ZEROPILOT said:


> As a motorcyclist and class A CDL license holder in the state of Florida, I can tell you that south Florida drivers are the worst in the world. We have immigrants whom have never even sat in a car before, white knuckling down the road. We have the VERY, very old that think that the world is just there to annoy them. Driving without a care about the other cars on the road, or curbs, or mailboxes.... And we have the very young, texting and swerving from lane to lane and trying to race other teens in their loud mufflered rolling boxes of crap. The roads are too crowded and there are delivery vehicles everywhere and they all have a deadline.
> I won't even drive near a Toyota Corolla any more. They always seemed to be owned by the worst offenders! (And I love Toyotas)


 
*As a driver with equal qualifications I can tell that you have never had the privilege of driving in Arizona , home of the ONLY interstate highway that sports kilometer markers rather than mile markers ! Why ? Because most of the people using "I 19" cant read English , but of course that doesn't hinder them from getting a drivers license , they are just given the test orally through a translator. We wont even get into the idea that their vehicles are registered "out of country" because it is cheaper and there are no insurance requirements ! Want a thrill ? Come on down !  *


----------



## wellington (Nov 22, 2015)

Speedy-1 said:


> *As a driver with equal qualifications I can tell that you have never had the privilege of driving in Arizona , home of the ONLY interstate highway that sports kilometer markers rather than mile markers ! Why ? Because most of the people using "I 19" cant read English , but of course that doesn't hinder them from getting a drivers license , they are just given the test orally through a translator. We wont even get into the idea that their vehicles are registered "out of country" because it is cheaper and there are no insurance requirements ! Want a thrill ? Come on down !  *


WHAT. This is ridiculous. I have so much to say about this, but won't. It would probably get deleted. However, the above should not be allowed. I couldn't put up with that. I don't even let people get away with saying they are from Chicago, when they are really from the burbs. You want to claim your from Chicago, then live here and pay the price. I couldn't live in AZ and let that happen. I would probably end up in jail


----------



## Speedy-1 (Nov 22, 2015)

wellington said:


> WHAT. This is ridiculous. I have so much to say about this, but won't. It would probably get deleted. However, the above should not be allowed. I couldn't put up with that. I don't even let people get away with saying they are from Chicago, when they are really from the burbs. You want to claim your from Chicago, then live here and pay the price. I couldn't live in AZ and let that happen. I would probably end up in jail


 
*I understand about "probably being deleted" I had to think long and hard about how to express myself without anyone taking offense ! I didn't even get into our "open trade" agreement , and all of the old unsafe vehicles crossing back and forth all day , with the "highly skilled and qualified" drivers that these company's employ . We wont even talk about how drivers with out of country plates aren't pulled over because and I quote "They probably wont show up for court anyway " ! Business is the biggest supporter of all these things because these folks spend a lot of money here , not credit cards , CASH $$$ !! *


----------



## the_newzie (Nov 23, 2015)

In Vegas, the drivers are horrible. Tons of elderly gamblers and drunk tourists. Not to mention all the super cars driven by guys who couldn't handle a Toyota Corolla and the housewives in Suburbans and Escalades who couldn't park a fiat 500 within the lines. And don't get me started on going under the speed limit in the fast lane.... I dislike that in America driving is seen as right instead of as a privilege. From what I know in the UK and Germany you can lose your license real quick which promotes better driving, but Finland has to take the cake. You're basically trained as a professional rally driver by the time you are awarded your permanent license (it takes like 2 years to obtain a license and you have to be able to drive on all sorts of terrain).


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Nov 24, 2015)

My friend here in Morocco went to take his driving test a couple of years back having been driving illegally for some time.
"Right pay us 500 DH" ( about $50) said the examiner.
"But i want to take the test.", said Mohammed, my friend.
"There's no actual test", came the reply. " Pay the money or you fail."
" I haven't got the money".
So he failed, having booked and paid for the test.
He went back later and bought his licence, then later a licence for an HGV and bus or something.
Last year he drove his coach into a bicycle and a VW and killed two people.


----------



## mike taylor (Nov 24, 2015)

Man that sucks . Did he go to jail ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Nov 24, 2015)

mike taylor said:


> Man that sucks . Did he go to jail ?


He'd been smoking hashish, so yes, he got five years.
But his family paid for his release after a few months, so now he just has a six month driving ban.


----------



## mike taylor (Nov 24, 2015)

Man that place just wants cash .


----------



## jaizei (Nov 24, 2015)

Could always be worse:


----------

